# Cats hair peeling back.



## Spbeyond (Aug 11, 2008)

I am this rental house on vacation and there is this cat. She acts like she is totally fine, purs, rubs and wants to be petted. Very freindly. But from about her shoulders back to just rear of mid back her hair is "peeling" back. It is just off, and the matt of hair is sticking straight up. You can clearly see her skin (which is now completely hairless). There are a few small sores on it. Doesn't look bad at all. What is making all her hair peel off???? I'll try and post a picture tomorrow. Sorry about any bad spelling. It's a little dificult for me to make big posts from my iPhone with my huge fingers.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My one outdoor cat gets clumps that are kind of like that on his back. No idea what exactly causes it I assume something outside like sap or something. I get them shaved out and they stay gone for so long then come back. Matted fur can cause sores as it pulls on the skin.


----------



## Spbeyond (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't explained this well. It's literally peeling off as a sheet of hair and sticking g straight up in the air. (I will post a picture today hopefully)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is it a huge mat? Is she a stray? Maybe someone tried to shave it off for her and she got away before they could finish? Is hair growing back underneath?


----------

